# 2005 200sx??



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

I dont know if this is true or just a rumor but I heard that they might be coming out with a 2dr Spec V. Like a 200sx.. does anybody know about this??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a rumor and nothing more.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

uhhhhh ok


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

would be sweet to see something like that


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Is this discussion really worth continuing?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Would be nice to see, where do you hear this from.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

the rumors are true !! i found it a 200sx specV

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=28107&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20 

haha .. j/k 
thats ScorchN200SX's 200sx , qr25 swap

:thumbup:


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

heard from someone that works at a nissan dealership, just asking a question, why do you have to be an ass harry?? if you dont have nothing better to post, dont. Damn post whore.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

wait theres posts whores here? who knew..

there will not be a b or S series NUMBER car next year.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cdx8 said:


> heard from someone that works at a nissan dealership,



Wow, just because they work at a dealership means they know anything? This is quite contrary to what we all know! What dealer do you go to? maybe I should go there more often, since every dealer that has told me stuff about Nismo or the cars I've already known to be false


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

you know what they should make? a 250SX....a rear wheel drive revival of the beloved 240. and you know if nissan goes alpha numeric with its names, it'll be 250SX with the 2.5 liter QR........hey....i got an idea for someone with cash, a QR25 swap into a 240SX....that'd be sweet.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sweet? why? I think it'd be a waste of money.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

big one considering the difference in Hp would be minimal.

there is not likely to be another 4cyl rwd car in the nissan lineup for a long time.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

chimmike said:


> sweet? why? I think it'd be a waste of money.


cuz its the closest thing to a new, affordable, compact RWD that nissan should be working on but cant cuz Carlos Ghosn is being gay with chassis sharing and streamlining the nissan line up! c'mon i know i'm not the only one who wants a 240SX revival, but like SR20DEe said, it aint gonna happen.....  but yeah, youre right, the swap would be kinda pointless, until they come out with some better stuff and someone figures out how ot make more power in the QR anyway


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

qr makes power. its just a matter of making the engine in the correct oreintation... over all its just not a great idea for a mega project.. so many other feasable choices for an S chassis.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> until they come out with some better stuff and someone figures out how ot make more power in the QR anyway



there really isn't any more needed. As it is, full bolt ons and such to achieve 170+whp costs like 3grand.......

all it takes is money to make power. Nothing more. Too many QR folks can't figure this out


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

SR20DEe said:


> qr makes power. its just a matter of making the engine in the correct oreintation... over all its just not a great idea for a mega project.. so many other feasable choices for an S chassis.


The new Frontier will have a RWD variant of the QR25DE. As soon as someone wrecks a Frontier, it's only a matter of money and time.


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

As far as another sports car from Nissan, there is hope:



> Tuesday, April 20, 2004 at 04:00 JST
> 
> TOKYO — Nissan Motor Co will release eight models through the first half of the next fiscal year, including remodeled vehicles, to spur domestic sales, a Japanese business daily reported Tuesday.
> 
> The Nihon Keizai Shimbun said the eight models include the Murano sport utility vehicle in the August-October period this year and a subcompact and a sports car in the January-March period next year. (Kyodo News)


Only time will tell.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

^Oh man I wish! When will there be an entry level RWD sportscar, and a gutty FWD sub-compact coupe in the line-up again? 

If I see one more new SUV from them I will lose it. I don't care about Altima's with new tail-lights, or Muranos or Titans or any of that crap.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

SR20DEe said:


> qr makes power. its just a matter of making the engine in the correct oreintation... over all its just not a great idea for a mega project.. so many other feasable choices for an S chassis.



I'd rather see a VE overbored to 2.5L, but never a QR. Sorry, I'm just not a fan of the QR series in any particular way. What's the point in having power that's (insert whatever kind of unappreciative word)? To see the S series revived is a pipe dream anyhow. 

Its as gone as the GT-R. I don't even like what Nissan has planned for the new GT-R. 5.6L N/A V8? Keep it in Japan. We have enough Fords, Chevys etc with that kind of powertrain setup. No need for another one.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

Harris said:


> I'd rather see a VE overbored to 2.5L, but never a QR. Sorry, I'm just not a fan of the QR series in any particular way. What's the point in having power that's (insert whatever kind of unappreciative word)?


The Qr series motors are not without merrit. 

Nissan did some stupid stuff when they Built this SE-R. the biggest thing was that they gave it 156 Wheel TQ and then gave it SHORT SHORT gearing. 

I appretiate the fact that the later (2004 specifically) was givin the chance to shine. it's a FAST CAR not just quarter mile special. 

BUT with as many S Cars out there doing SR swaps or Turboing the KA. there is really No market for a NA 180 hp car. 

if they brought a S car back they would need a Turbo 2.2 liter to make it worth the 25k they'd end up charging for it. and that aint happenin.


----------

